# Long term rental agents in limassol



## charlotte scargill (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi there, my husband and I are moving to Cyprus in June and wanted a recommended rental agent to get in touch with. Any suggestions? We want to live in the Limassol district.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

charlotte scargill said:


> Hi there, my husband and I are moving to Cyprus in June and wanted a recommended rental agent to get in touch with. Any suggestions? We want to live in the Limassol district.


Hi Charlotte,
Kaimar consulting are based in Limassol and do a lot of rentals.


----------

